
Steve Jobs' lack of technical skills drove Apple's success - drewjaja
http://www.cio.com.au/article/598173/woz-steve-jobs-lack-technical-skills-drove-apple-success/
======
ankurdhama
I don't get it. Does a car (a tech) work in a human way? No it doesn't,
instead we humans are good at learning and adapting new things. If you are
going to develop tech in a human way then there is no way you could advance
any technology. A tech is nothing but doing something in a new and different
way to achieve efficiency.

------
minikites
That, and he had a fantastic eye for taste, he knew how things should look and
behave:
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Calculator_Constr...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Calculator_Construction_Set.txt)

